
Why doctors die differently - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052970203918304577243321242833962?mod=wsj_share_tweet
======
CarolineW
A Classic here on HN - here are a few of the previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3313570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3313570)
: 177 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4865742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4865742)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5017104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5017104)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5104430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5104430)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6040804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6040804)
: 1 comment

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7446014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7446014)
: 2 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9260286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9260286)
: 81 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9818890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9818890)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11627247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11627247)
: 1 comment

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13122408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13122408)
: 45 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14355250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14355250)

=================================================

But here's a _different_ article on the same theme:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6767385](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6767385)

~~~
bookofjoe
I had NO idea! You are an impressive researcher.

~~~
CarolineW
It's easy - there's a search link at the bottom of most pages, and I just put
in "doctor die" to see what other people have said before.

But submitting is easy, especially with the bookmarklet, and when something
looks good the temptation is just to submit without worrying whether it's been
seen before.

Certainly I do it.

But thank you for the compliment.

